# Intro and questions



## albertx (May 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm albertx. I am eager to learn Systema after I bought E-learning systema from Udemy. I can't go to systema school because not I'm lazy, but in my country, only one state have that kind of school. But my current area or state, it doesn't have that kind of school. All majority of my country martial arts are cultural based, and I don't like it. The reason is because I learned Karate for about 5 years, it does not shows any good improvements at all. 

The first question is how to learn systema very effective, because I learned the most basics of systema movements, it is easy; easier than Karate. Until I began to fight with my partner. During fighting, all my fighting does not feel natural at all, and mostly having stuttering feelings and movements. How to fight naturally like all others who are skilled at systema martial arts?

The last question, in all sincerity, I would like to know the application and the address of community speaking,chatting of Systema. Function almost like "Skype" and "Teamspeaker". I want this because like I said earlier, my country doesn't have Systema teacher, so I need all your communities help I can get to learn new things and my mistakes during my practices or fighting.

Thank you for reading my post, and I'm looking forward to your replies.


----------



## marques (May 9, 2016)

albertx said:


> ...it is easy; easier than Karate. Until I began to fight with my partner. During fighting, all my fighting does not feel natural at all, and mostly having stuttering feelings and movements. How to fight naturally like all others who are skilled at systema martial arts?


Welcome! And two things more:

It will take a time to start working, if it will at all. I saw advanced students of a French 'sort of grandmaster' doing nothing under little pressure. Furthermore, you have no direct instruction / guidance... 

But happy to know you tried it against a live opponent. (Hopefully more like a spar than a 'fight'.)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 9, 2016)

albertx said:


> Hi, I'm albertx.



Welcome to MT!



> I am eager to learn Systema after I bought E-learning systema from Udemy. I can't go to systema school because not I'm lazy, but in my country, only one state have that kind of school. But my current area or state, it doesn't have that kind of school. All majority of my country martial arts are cultural based, and I don't like it. The reason is because I learned Karate for about 5 years, it does not shows any good improvements at all.



If you trained in karate for five years and learned nothing, either you did not have a good instructor, or you were not a good student.  It is impossible for anyone to know which.  All I can say is I am sorry to hear this happened to you.



> The first question is how to learn systema very effective, because I learned the most basics of systema movements, it is easy; easier than Karate. Until I began to fight with my partner. During fighting, all my fighting does not feel natural at all, and mostly having stuttering feelings and movements. How to fight naturally like all others who are skilled at systema martial arts?



No martial arts systems can be learned effectively without in-person training.  I'm sorry that this will not make you happy to hear, but it is my firm opinion.



> The last question, in all sincerity, I would like to know the application and the address of community speaking,chatting of Systema. Function almost like "Skype" and "Teamspeaker". I want this because like I said earlier, my country doesn't have Systema teacher, so I need all your communities help I can get to learn new things and my mistakes during my practices or fighting.
> 
> Thank you for reading my post, and I'm looking forward to your replies.



I am sorry also that I am not aware of any such social network for Systema students.  Perhaps someone else here could assist you with that.

I do welcome you, I hope you find what you are looking for, and I am sorry if my answers about training don't make you happy to hear.[/QUOTE]


----------



## albertx (May 9, 2016)

"If you trained in karate for five years and learned nothing, either you did not have a good instructor, or you were not a good student. It is impossible for anyone to know which. All I can say is I am sorry to hear this happened to you."

It's ok Bill Mattocks. Your words does not hurt me at all. And about Karate that you quote on me,I give you an explanation about why in five years does not have improvements.
-At the first time, I learned Karate with much optimism. I thought I can sparring and improve my skills to self defense. But, out of my expectation.My Karate lessons does not focus on self defense tactics, but rather force us to follow belts colours. You know, only focus on KATA, no,or 1 sparring event in 2 years. Every Karate school I entered were almost the same. Even the Sensei not interested in sparring on me, he just want us to exercise rather than learning self defenses. And also his assistance were not teaching very well, only making us, including myself more confusing. In these 5 years, I wastes a lot of money for nothing, how sad. 

If you say there is no such social network for systema, I felt unfortunate. But next time, I will visit this forums to ask questions and advices and maybe I upload my sparring experiences for you guys to detect where my moves are wrong. At least in this page will help me even just a little bit,better than no helping at all. Which forums category I can post when I want to ask or upload my experience to you guys.

And thanks for you guys welcoming helping me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 9, 2016)

albertx said:


> "If you trained in karate for five years and learned nothing, either you did not have a good instructor, or you were not a good student. It is impossible for anyone to know which. All I can say is I am sorry to hear this happened to you."
> 
> It's ok Bill Mattocks. Your words does not hurt me at all. And about Karate that you quote on me,I give you an explanation about why in five years does not have improvements.
> -At the first time, I learned Karate with much optimism. I thought I can sparring and improve my skills to self defense. But, out of my expectation.My Karate lessons does not focus on self defense tactics, but rather force us to follow belts colours. You know, only focus on KATA, no,or 1 sparring event in 2 years. Every Karate school I entered were almost the same. Even the Sensei not interested in sparring on me, he just want us to exercise rather than learning self defenses. And also his assistance were not teaching very well, only making us, including myself more confusing. In these 5 years, I wastes a lot of money for nothing, how sad.



For whatever it may be worth, I think you may have different expectations than your instructor had.  It might have been worthwhile to have spoken to him about it.

Kata is fine as a focus, as are basic exercises.  Sparring is fun, but it is secondary to learning karate.  It seems you were seeking to learn only self-defense.  If that is the case, I suggest boxing, Krav Maga, Systema, or some other self-defense oriented martial art - but choose one that is taught locally.  Surely there must be some such thing.

I firmly believe that a person who becomes one with their kata and basic exercises can defend themselves just fine - all the self defense techniques are encoded within the kata.  But that does not mean every instructor can teach it, or every student can learn it.  If you were a victim of a 'belt mill', then I am truly sorry to hear it.


----------



## Tames D (May 9, 2016)

Hello Albertx. 
Welcome to MartialTalk. I can't help you with Systema but if you are interested in Kung Fu San Soo or Jeet Kune Do contact me.


----------



## albertx (May 9, 2016)

Systema is all about gross movements. Since gross movements are simple movements and actions, without any complexity moves that confuses us. Gross movements are also movements that you do not need *thinking* to attack,using *instincts*. So my plan is like that, everyday practicing Systema gross movements attacks to become these movements into my habit. And slow sparring first,then moderate to faster. Will this work?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 9, 2016)

This is a two person activity, you won't get anywhere training solo.  It's like trying to learn to play tennis or dance by yourself... you might get some basic movements, but until there is another human involved it's not getting you very far.  

As far as Systema itself goes the vast majority of the system videos I've seen don't look like anyone is going to get effective learning it.  There may be good stuff out there, but that style it seems full of fantasy fighting.


----------



## lklawson (May 10, 2016)

albertx said:


> The first question is how to learn systema very effective, because I learned the most basics of systema movements, it is easy; easier than Karate. Until I began to fight with my partner. During fighting, all my fighting does not feel natural at all, and mostly having stuttering feelings and movements. How to fight naturally like all others who are skilled at systema martial arts?


You need a live instructor who can see what you're doing and offer accurate and effective corrections in technique, useful training drills, and guidance for the direction your training needs to go.



albertx said:


> The last question, in all sincerity, I would like to know the application and the address of community speaking,chatting of Systema. Function almost like "Skype" and "Teamspeaker". I want this because like I said earlier, my country doesn't have Systema teacher, so I need all your communities help I can get to learn new things and my mistakes during my practices or fighting.


If it exists, it will not be effective in helping you achieve your goals for training in Systema.  You need a live, in person, instructor.



albertx said:


> Systema is all about gross movements. Since gross movements are simple movements and actions, without any complexity moves that confuses us. Gross movements are also movements that you do not need *thinking* to attack,using *instincts*. So my plan is like that, everyday practicing Systema gross movements attacks to become these movements into my habit. And slow sparring first,then moderate to faster. Will this work?


Most non-thinking instinctive fighting looks nothing like what most martial arts teach.  This includes Systema.  Instinctive defense is cover up, blockade, retreat, and curl up.  Instinctive attack is big swings, monkey-esque looping hammer-fist, flailing like a doofus, and (with weapons) cave-man style angle #1 and angle #2 (downward right-to-left and downward left-to-right) power swings.  I can teach you how to "fight" with that in a week.  What are you going to do with the rest of your life?  What are you going to do against someone who's learned to train past that like a boxer, wrestler, or someone who's put in the time in nearly any other martial art?

The basics are exactly that: *basic*.

Now, if you're thinking, instead, about "high percentage" techniques, then that's something else.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## marques (May 10, 2016)

> Since gross movements are simple movements and actions, without any complexity moves that confuses us. Gross movements are also movements that you do not need *thinking* to attack,using *instincts*.


What?! There is never thinking in a fight. Thinking is toooooo slow. Well, actually you may think just *after* have controlled the threat... (Combat sports is a different thing.)

And complex movements doesn't confuse a trained guy (that acts automatically without thinking). They just may be less accurate (and fail more often) under an 'uncontrolled environment', with adrenaline, emotions... (So the trained guy have Plan B.)


----------



## Michael Shayne (May 10, 2016)

I


albertx said:


> Systema is all about gross movements. Since gross movements are simple movements and actions, without any complexity moves that confuses us. Gross movements are also movements that you do not need *thinking* to attack,using *instincts*. So my plan is like that, everyday practicing Systema gross movements attacks to become these movements into my habit. And slow sparring first,then moderate to faster. Will this work?


A


albertx said:


> Systema is all about gross movements. Since gross movements are simple movements and actions, without any complexity moves that confuses us. Gross movements are also movements that you do not need *thinking* to attack,using *instincts*. So my plan is like that, everyday practicing Systema gross movements attacks to become these movements into my habit. And slow sparring first,then moderate to faster. Will this work?


I believe you have the right idea, if you incorporate a partner at least once a week. Sometimes, as martial artist, we forget that many system founders did this very thing. Training on your own can be very useful. But, as stated earlier, two person training is needed.

Just remember to focus on your basics...that is the key in understanding the entire art. People tend to neglect the basics for the flashy so called advanced techniques. Which is sad considering that the basics are the most important aspect in mastering any discipline. 

I also believe, that when it comes to karate, a lot of instructors lack the fundamentals. I can't count how many schools I have walked into and the instructor doesn't understand the importance of basic techniques And are seriously lacking in knowledge of the basic basics.

In short, pay close attention And film yourself if you can. There is no more honest critic than yourself. 

Have a great workout and remember....practice doesn't make perfect...perfect practice of the basics makes perfection.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2016)

albertx said:


> Systema is all about gross movements. Since gross movements are simple movements and actions, without any complexity moves that confuses us. Gross movements are also movements that you do not need *thinking* to attack,using *instincts*. So my plan is like that, everyday practicing Systema gross movements attacks to become these movements into my habit. And slow sparring first,then moderate to faster. Will this work?



Pardon me for saying so, but it appears you have already made up your mind what will work and what will not.  I do not understand why you need anyone to tell you what will or won't work when you have already decided.

Do as you please.  I wish you the best of luck, quite honestly.


----------

